# advise on insulin when gaining muscle



## jamesmacc (Jun 17, 2014)

wondering if anyone on here is type 1 diabetic or has a good understanding of insulin with regards to building muscle. Currently i eat my dinner, take the appropriate amount of insulin to cover the carbs and then straight after my 1 hour workout i take a 28g protein shake with no carbs in it. Is this the best way to do it or should i be injecting after the workout when my muscles are absorbing nutrients etc

thanks

James


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

there is already a lot of threads on it


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2015)

I know feck all about injecting insulin but am aware you can really f*ck your sh*t up if you get it wrong... (i.e die)

You should have worked all of this out before hand, surely.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Bowtie.Boris said:


> I know feck all about injecting insulin but am aware you can really f*ck your sh*t up if you get it wrong... (i.e die)
> 
> You should have worked all of this out before hand, surely.


I don't know about it either but if he's diabetic I'm guessing he knows the signs to look out for to avoid danger and has the tools to measure blood sugar. Think he's asking about optimal time to inject his insulin, which he already has to, to support growth


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2015)

Quinn92 said:


> I don't know about it either but if he's diabetic I'm guessing he knows the signs to look out for to avoid danger and has the tools to measure blood sugar. Think he's asking about optimal time to inject his insulin, which he already has to, to support growth


I completely misread the part about diabetes.

I take back what I said!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

get your script changed to lantus and have some fast aswell .

use the lantus basal and use the fast pre w/o with a pre w/o slin protocol .


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> get your script changed to lantus and have some fast aswell .
> 
> use the lantus basal and use the fast pre w/o with a pre w/o slin protocol .


I think nowadays all type 1 diabetics have slow release and fast with meals as the norm.

Lots of fatties at my work.... Yet to steal their slin


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> I think nowadays all type 1 diabetics have slow release and fast with meals as the norm.
> 
> Lots of fatties at my work.... Yet to steal their slin


most have fast as it`s easier to understand and get levels right , you really should strike a deal with the fatties :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> most have fast as it`s easier to understand and get levels right , you really should strike a deal with the fatties :lol:


Mate one guy does 100iu a day of fast.... Then eats chocolate.... Lucazade and cheese on toast each day 

Plus his lantus in the morning


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Mate one guy does 100iu a day of fast.... Then eats chocolate.... Lucazade and cheese on toast each day
> 
> Plus his lantus in the morning


 :surrender:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Mate one guy does 100iu a day of fast.... Then eats chocolate.... Lucazade and cheese on toast each day
> 
> Plus his lantus in the morning


lol cnuts cant understand why they have diabetes lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> :surrender:





MRSTRONG said:


> lol cnuts cant understand why they have diabetes lol


Mental isn't it!


----------

